
Integrating Django with Tornado's web server - apgwoz
http://groups.google.com/group/django-developers/browse_thread/thread/8d1b7f514ef4e88e?hl=en
======
clemesha
For what it's worth, here is a (bleeding edge) way to run Django with Twisted:
[http://clemesha.org/blog/2009/apr/23/Django-on-Twisted-
using...](http://clemesha.org/blog/2009/apr/23/Django-on-Twisted-using-latest-
twisted-web-wsgi). Full working example code is linked from the article.

With this you get the benefit of being self-contained and you get Django with
all it's joys plus Twisted for your long-polling, etc.

------
finiteloop
FYI, the instructions referenced in this message with Django/Tornado getting
started code is at [http://groups.google.com/group/django-
users/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/django-
users/browse_thread/thread/de314eb9854695b9)

------
falsestprophet
What is the virtue of running a Django application on Tornado over Apache or
lighttpd?

~~~
finiteloop
It may actually be faster, but I am still getting the load test environment
set up. I will post the load tests here or on my blog when I run tests.

Mainly, I wanted to make sure Tornado integrates with existing frameworks so
that more people can play with it, and the separable parts are useful to
people who don't want to use the whole Tornado stack.

~~~
jnoller
Running this (for me) has a lot, _a lot_ of advantages over using apache. Not
the least of which is it's microscopic compared to Apache. I'll be very
interested in this; and might take the django bit for a spin this week. Thank
you.

